# Cleaning LCD on Camera



## jeffdo (Jun 19, 2012)

I can't find this in the manual and not much luck with google, what is ok to clean smudges and fingerprints off the screen on a Canon DSLR (5d mark 3)?

Is something like eyeglass wipes or monitor cleaner too harsh?


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 19, 2012)

nah thats fine, those alcohol wipes you get for computer monitors work nicely too


----------



## rwmson (Jun 19, 2012)

I just wipe it gently with a microfiber cloth.


----------



## ruuneos (Jul 1, 2012)

Microfiber cloth or if you don't have microfiber cloth near of you, shirt does same job then.


----------



## DanielG. (Jul 1, 2012)

I think the 5D3 screen cover is made of hardened glass so any soft fabric should be fine.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 5, 2012)

I guess if you have a nice photo of a girl on the screen, you could always lick it! 

Being left-eyed, my nose always leaves terrible smudges on the rear screen of my 5D3 too.
At least with my 60D, I can pull the screen out to the side.

I also use lens wipes on my 5D3 screen, and they work well.
While I've got one in my hand, I also grab my smartphone and give it's screen a wipe over too, after I've cleaned my glasses.
A single wipe will clean a pair of glasses, your camera screen and a phone screen, and still have some life left in it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 5, 2012)

Its a glass cover over the actual lcd, and pretty tough. Just don't grind grit into it, or you will want to get a replacement. They are held in place with doubleback tape, and canon will sell you a replacement and a die cut doubleback tape to mount it with.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 5, 2012)

I use a micro-fiber cloth but in a pinch, Ill just use the inside of my T-shirt. The newer screens are pretty tough.


----------



## RunAndGun (Jul 5, 2012)

Microfiber cloth and condensation from exhaling on it is usually all you'll need.


----------

